# such billigstes notebook!!!



## Marsbreaker (13. März 2009)

hihohabe mal ne frage und zwar suche ich ein notebock das nur ausschließlich zum surfen laufen soll.Leistung is mir egal hauptsache sehr billig es sollte wlan, min. 40gb hdd und ein dvd laufwerk habenwas meint ihr?


----------



## cyberhofi (13. März 2009)

Laut geizhals das billigste: Acer Extensa 5230-571G16, Linux (LX.EBA0C.010) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wenn du auf DVD Laufwerk verzichten kannst kannste auch n Nebook nehmen, die sind noch billiger


----------



## Marsbreaker (13. März 2009)

jo danke genau sowas hab ich gesucht villeicht finde ich ja noch was billigeres 

finds nur schade das man ältere nicht mehr kaufen kann zb. eins was vor 3 jahren aktuell war


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (13. März 2009)

Marsbreaker schrieb:


> jo danke genau sowas hab ich gesucht villeicht finde ich ja noch was billigeres
> 
> finds nur schade das man ältere nicht mehr kaufen kann zb. eins was vor 3 jahren aktuell war



Ja... ab einer bestimmten Grenze -wenn der Preis sinkt- ist das Verhältnis von Produktionskosten zum Verkaufspreis so gering, dass entsprechende Produkte vom Markt genommen werden. Da bleibt nur noch Ebay. 

Zum Beispiel der hier: 
NOTEBOOK IBM THINKPAD T40 PM 1.5GHz 1GB CENTRINO WLAN bei eBay.de: (endet 13.03.09 14:30:22 MEZ)

Hat alles, was du willst, sogar noch Bluetooth und 14" typische, kompakte Maße, und ging für gerade mal *172€* weg. Außerdem ist das ein IBM - die Dinger halten ewig. Oder anders: das Gegenteil von Acer.


----------



## Marsbreaker (13. März 2009)

jo danke auch nich schlecht aber will nix gebrauchtes


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (13. März 2009)

Für die Hälfte des Preises wärs mir wert.
Die T-Serie ist immer relativ teuer - für 170 ists ein Schnäppchen.
Zumal ihre Notebooks immer in einem guten Zustand sind. 
Keine Ahnung, woher sie sie bekommen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. März 2009)

Acer würd ich ab ner bestimmten preisgrenze nicht mehr als billig bezeichen!! Kleines Beispiel:
Notebooks Acer Aspire 8930G-904G32BN


----------

